

Clive Thompson on the Death of the Phone Call - extantproject
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/07/st_thompson_deadphone

======
frossie
Bring it on. I hate phones.

I make very few phone calls, and if only my crazy-ass plan wouldn't charge me
for SMS when the phone calls are free, I'd make even fewer.

~~~
dlsspy
ATT accidentally turned off SMS on my phone. I use Google Voice (android), so
I just enabled SMS checking. Saves me up to $20/mo, though I do need to be
somewhere with data service to get a message through.

To me, the phone is a mobile data platform that has a neat voice feature my
grandma likes to use sometimes.

